# Stock Tank?



## Jerabu (Jan 14, 2010)

I am going to be upgrading my Oscars into a stock tank. I am leaning heavily towards plastics (as opposed to metals) for a number of reasons:

1 - ease of cleaning and water change, because they have a built in drain.

2 - I presume they are less likely to corrode or leak (?)

3 - Price - the ones I have looked at tend to be cheaper than metal stock tanks. 

Any input/advice/experiences very much appreciated.

I also have to consider that I live on a 3rd floor apartment. The apartments make no mention over concern of tanks, and management has seen and complimented mine, so I know having them isn't an issue of lease....

However, I do wonder if my floors can handle that kind of weight? Currently, I keep all the tanks near walls just in case, and will continue to do so... Considering a 100 gallon stock tank, the water along will weigh about 800 lbs, not to mention gravel, fish, decor, etc. Looking at a 1,000 pound tank, give or take.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

tractor supply has 110 gallon plastic stock tanks for about $60..i have been using them for about 6 or 7 years..they are great..
you shouldn't have any problems with the weight..i lived on the second floor of a house that was built over 100 years ago..had lots of tanks in the frone room..including a 150 wide...


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Also if you use the galvanized thank it can kill your fish.


----------



## Jerabu (Jan 14, 2010)

Cacatuoides said:


> Also if you use the galvanized thank it can kill your fish.


Good to know! 

well, These apartment buildings are relatively new. They are also in Florida, where they try to build as much as they can to be _hurricane proof_. Pretty sturdy.


Thanks guys.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

I think you should be safe, Think of how much a refrigerator weighs, and its on that little area, a stock tank should totally be okay.


----------



## Jerabu (Jan 14, 2010)

Sweet. Can't wait for tax refunds!

True, when I think about how much other heavy stuff I have in here - some really killer bookshelves that weigh 300 pounds without the books or shelves on them... and we have a small library going. all the cages for my other exotics, etc. Stock tank should be fine.


----------



## Jerabu (Jan 14, 2010)

All the plastic stock tanks are in shapes that will make it hard to work into the layout here. I was investigating this Pond Armor stuff (http://www.pondarmor.com/index.htm) Would it be possible to line the tank with that stuff, and go with the galvanized? The lining would prevent the metal from corroding or leaking, and also from screwing with the water chemistry.

If this idea is sound, I would be able to get a 120 gallon instead of just 100.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

what kind of shape are you looking for ???
most of the plastic stock tanks are oval in shape...like this......................

http://www.tractorsupply.com/livestock/livestock-equipment/stock-tanks/stock-tank-110-ga-2229862


----------



## Jerabu (Jan 14, 2010)

yeah, but it is a wide oval - the steel ones are longer, and a touch narrower, meaning they will fit better in the space I have laid out for it. They average 24" wide, where the plastic ones are 30"+


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

i don't see why that epoxy stuff wouldn't work.


----------



## Jerabu (Jan 14, 2010)

My only issue now would be the lack of a drain.... That'll make maintenance fun. I'd have to install something.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Would a Python Work?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

pythons work but they are fairly slow at pumping and they waste a lot of water. IMO it makes more sense to pump water with electricity, use something like the last one on this page, http://jehmco.com/html/safety_siphon_aquarium_drain.html.


----------



## Jerabu (Jan 14, 2010)

the only problem with siphons is that the water has to drain to a lower level, and most tanks are elevated, so I run into that dilemma. I would need an electric pump of some type (many filters now make outtake pumps or attachments for this use....)


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I just took a powerhead and put a siphon hose on it. It pumps water out very quickly. The python I have also drains a tank pretty quick, but our area has strong water pressure (I live right on the Mississippi where it is clean). Both of those tools will drain a tank on the ground.


----------

